# Success



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, my mare and I did our first solo trail ride over the weekend! She's normally very herd bound and barn sour and for the first time she instilled her trust in me and went out willingly without any problems. She was calm and quiet, curiously looking around, but definitely enjoying herself. I must say, I was waiting for the deer, turkeys, squirrel, something to come out and spook her...

What came out of the trees, a balloon! A red, white, and blue, shiny balloon. Freedom looked at it like, "what the heck is that?" BUT, it did NOT spook her! She looked at it and kept going! A groundhog came out of a log and stood in front of us, she looked at it, didn't really like it, but did not spook!

It was such a great feeling being able to go out alone and know that she trusts me enough to not spook and wait for my direction! So proud!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations. It sounds like your mare trust you a lot.


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

WHEN you and your horse can go out alone, you have a true "trail horse"---congratulations!


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am sooo proud of her and myself! In a little over a year, we have both come so far and this was definitely a crowning glory moment for us both!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

sounds like a total success!! That is always a good feeling


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope you have many more happy solo rides together.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats! That is a great feeling to have! I remember the first time I was able to take my mare out solo and it was a great feeling that she trusted me! Good luck!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

That is great news keep up the good work keep trail riding


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Isn't it wonderful when you're out there and you see a potential "scary" thing, and think "oh, sh*t..." and all your horse does is twitch an ear or make a cranky face?

Happy for you both! :happydance: Many more happy trails to come, I'm sure!


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

existentialpony said:


> Isn't it wonderful when you're out there and you see a potential "scary" thing, and think "oh, sh*t..." and all your horse does is twitch an ear or make a cranky face?
> 
> Happy for you both! :happydance: Many more happy trails to come, I'm sure!


 
OMG, I thought for sure when she spotted the balloon, that I was going to have the ride of my life! I was so proud when she just looked at it like, eh...what is it? and moved on!


----------

